# let me have it.



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Installed this today. Customer wanted a 75 gallon atmospheric vent, but had single wall 3" vent. Sold them this instead.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Hard to see on my iPhone, but is your T&P drain reducing down to 1/2"? Hope not.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, just temp relief, and it's allowed in va.


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Keefer w said:


> Yes, just temp relief, and it's allowed in va.


You can never reduce a relief valve!! Are you a plumber by trade?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> Yes, just temp relief, and it's allowed in va.


504.6 Requirements for discharge piping.*The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature relief valve or combination thereof shall:

1.*****Not be directly connected to the drainage system.
2.*****Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater.

3.*****Not be smaller than the diameter of the outlet of the valve served and shall discharge full size to the air gap.

4.*****Serve a single relief device and shall not connect to piping serving any other relief device or equipment.

*


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> 504.6 Requirements for discharge piping.*The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature relief valve or combination thereof shall:
> 
> 1.*****Not be directly connected to the drainage system.
> 2.*****Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater.
> ...


Yes, the code says it. I was shown the way I did by a master who first went through my first navien install.(I had done other brands). He said the inspectors allow it. I need to go back to him and maybe call out a few inspectors. And yes, you cumstain, I am a plumber by trade.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> Yes, the code says it. I was shown the way I did by a master who first went through my first navien install.(I had done other brands). He said the inspectors allow it. I need to go back to him and maybe call out a few inspectors. And yes, you cumstain, I am a plumber by trade.


Any real PLUMBER knows you can't reduce the outlet size of relief. It has to stay full size to allow full discharge . That's just common sense without even referring to a code. Any inspector that approves such in install is showing lack of knowledge of the code.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Isn't your fault if they teach wrong, we learn something new everyday. Will be your fault if you keep doing the same mistake from now on


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Keefer w said:


> Yes, the code says it. I was shown the way I did by a master who first went through my first navien install.(I had done other brands). He said the inspectors allow it. I need to go back to him and maybe call out a few inspectors. And yes, you cumstain, I am a plumber by trade.


Reducing it down like that opens you up to all kinds of lawsuits should a little dab of calcium deposit get in there and with it bein reduced down should the heater overheat or get to much pressure then that wouldn't allow the relief valve to open and the heater could turn into a missile and blow up.i for one will not reduce any type of safety device down from its original diameter!!!!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> 504.6 Requirements for discharge piping.*The discharge piping serving a pressure relief valve, temperature relief valve or combination thereof shall:
> 
> 1.*****Not be directly connected to the drainage system.
> 2.*****Discharge through an air gap located in the same room as the water heater.
> ...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I suggest you refer back to your code book, also you keep saying its code but yet you show no code reference. It's ok to admit when your wrong, we are just giving proper info that may save you someday from having a law suit slapped against you.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I suggest you refer back to your code book, also you keep saying its code but yet you show no code reference. It's ok to admit when your wrong, we are just giving proper info that may save you someday from having a law suit slapped against you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


The code that applies was already referenced by somebody else. If it was unclear that I admitted it was wrong, yes, it was. I asked for criticism, and I'm ok with it. It makes me a better plumber. I have thick skin and if someone wants to debase or defame me or my skill level, prepare for getting what you give ten fold. I never said what I did was code compliant, I stated it was allowed.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> The code that applies was already referenced by somebody else. If it was unclear that I admitted it was wrong, yes, it was. I asked for criticism, and I'm ok with it. It makes me a better plumber. I have thick skin and if someone wants to debase or defame me or my skill level, prepare for getting what you give ten fold. I never said what I did was code compliant, I stated it was allowed.


We learn from our own mistakes.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Drives me nuts when I see people install these without running a line for combustion air intake...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> The code that applies was already referenced by somebody else. If it was unclear that I admitted it was wrong, yes, it was. I asked for criticism, and I'm ok with it. It makes me a better plumber. I have thick skin and if someone wants to debase or defame me or my skill level, prepare for getting what you give ten fold. I never said what I did was code compliant, I stated it was allowed.


Sooooo, code compliant , and allowed in the same sentence? If your inspector said it was ok to jump off a cliff would you???

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Sooooo, code compliant , and allowed in the same sentence? If your inspector said it was ok to jump off a cliff would you???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Sooo, look over there; that horse has been dead for a while now, let's go kick it a few more times. C'mon that's a terrible cliche Mrs. cleaver.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You said let me have it, I can give it all day.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Years back a basement had a hub drain but when I installed a water heater I put the relief valve 6" from the floor( but not to the hub drain). The inspector said no way. Gotta pipe it to the hub drain. You know better he said. I said what about the other 22 houses in the subdivision you passed where I did the exact same story??? 

The point is just cause the inspector passes it doesn't mean it's to code. They miss things too. 

Can't speak for VA code but in IL relief valve must be metallic pipe and can't be tied in with the condensate drain like in your pic.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Keefer w said:


> Yes, just temp relief, and it's allowed in va.


Is not a temperature relief, it's a pressure relief. Same rules apply and hopefully u learned how the line needs to be ran. Btw, no threaded fitting on the end too.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Am I seeing this right? Are the condensate and pressure relief drain line tied together AND reduced? I know the fact its been reduced has been discussed but not the other.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I suggest you refer back to your code book, also you keep saying its code but yet you show no code reference. It's ok to admit when your wrong, we are just giving proper info that may save you someday from having a law suit slapped against you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Or killing someone


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Am I seeing this right? Are the condensate and pressure relief drain line tied together AND reduced? I know the fact its been reduced has been discussed but not the other.


Yes you're right. Another no no


----------

